# NimbleJack3's Deathwatch Kill-Team



## NimbleJack3 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm currently in the process of modelling and painting a Deathwatch Kill-Team to use during tabletop roleplaying games and guard my dice while I sleep. So far I've completed an Ultramarines Tactical and a Dark Angels Devastator marine in that order, and now I'm in the process of putting together an Iron Hands Techmarine as well as thinking about and looking for bits for a Blood Angels Assault marine.

Completed Tactical & Devastator marines:






















The Tactical marine was primed with Chaos Black straight out of the pot by hand. Big mistake, because I now have chipping issues across many of the edges. The right arm broke off the other week when I dropped him, which was easily fixed but fortunately gave me access to the chest area so I could repaint his gold chest aquilla to the proper silver. His Iron Skull accolade is also the proper red, rather than the gold I had previously given it.
The Devastator is intended to be from the Dark Angels, but I have so much trouble smoothly applying decals that I've left off the insignia until I can get it right on an easier surface.

The heads and left pauldrons are from the original pewter conversion kit, and the Tactical's kneeling legs are from the Devastator kit along with the Heavy Bolter. The casings at the Devastator's feet are a base detail from the Black Reach box set, the molded Ultramarines pauldron is from the Space Marine Commander kit, the belt of pouches and grenades are from Tactical and Assault Squad boxes, and a sheathed combat knife each is snipped from the Imperial Guard Squad kit's waist bits.
Due to the use of some pewter parts in these miniatures they have a bit more heft than all-plastic ones, giving them a reassuring weight I've come to like.

WIP Techmarine:






















The backpack is a Devastator Sergeant Signum backpack with one vent sliced off and replaced with a Devastator missile launcher servo-arm. Again the right pauldron has been replaced with a pewter conversion part, but I've chosen not to replace the head with pewter. The left arm is a Space Marine Captain bionic arm with the chainsaw-gripping hand carefully sliced off and replaced with a bolt pistol-holding one. The right pauldron is a Rhino Gunner pauldron which will have the Iron Hands chapter symbol on it, the helmet is a Devastator Sergeant helmet and there is a Deathwatch-issue boltgun strapped to the left thigh. The torso, right arm and legs are still being revised, though I do want the right arm to hold an Auspex. I have spacing issues with the backpack and right pauldron where the servo-arm does not give enough space for the shoulder, and the left arm where the pauldron does not give enough space for an Auspex to be held at a natural angle.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

Looking spiffy.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr. McNinja... miniatures guarding dice while you sleep...

I look forward to more work man.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Dr. McNinja... miniatures guarding dice while you sleep...


Anyone stealing my dice deserves to suffer the curse that is upon them.

Nice work Jack, I'm a big fan of Deathwatch armies.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff, as Mags said Deathwatch are awesome. Looking forward to seeing more, are you intending on adding vehicles and the like?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Clean and effective work. You could use some highlighting, though.


----------



## NimbleJack3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> are you intending on adding vehicles and the like?


Not at this stage. They're primarily for use in the Deathwatch roleplaying game rather than the 40K wargame, so a vehicle wouldn't be of much use.



neferhet said:


> Clean and effective work. You could use some highlighting, though.


Thanks. I could never get highlighting down right though, it keeps looking like I've smeared paint along the edge rather than actual highlighting and I never liked the effect.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

While I completely get that highlighting black is not exactly the easiest thing to do, I would recommend that you at least give it a shot, even if it's just using some dark greys to help show off the detail of the models. They're just way too dark at the moment in my opinion, and while obviously Deathwatch are meant to be dark, by the looks of it at the moment much of the model is pretty much just painted straight black, which makes them look unfinished rather than intentionally dark. Not trying to put you down or anything  I just think that they could really benefit from a few more highlights here and there.

EDIT: Assuming that the paper they're sitting on is white, it may also have something to do with the photograph being quite dark, try shinning a lamp or something onto the models next time you photograph them, that ought help


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

NimbleJack3 said:


> Thanks. I could never get highlighting down right though, it keeps looking like I've smeared paint along the edge rather than actual highlighting and I never liked the effect.


That's because you choose some not-so-friendly colours :grin: Dark green and black can be really annoying especially if you go heavy with drybrush, as I have understood from the pics you do.
About black highlight I can suggest you some readings:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/painting-airbrushing/16500-highlighting-black-armour.html

From the Warp: Painting and Highlighting Black Legion

Try and always improve! Evolve like a Tyranid 
oh, and keep it coming!!!


----------



## NimbleJack3 (Jun 1, 2013)

wombat_tree said:


> try shinning a lamp or something onto the models next time you photograph them, that ought help


There's actually a white desk lamp pointed straight at the miniatures from above and in front.



neferhet said:


> That's because you choose some not-so-friendly colours :grin: Dark green and black can be really annoying especially if you go heavy with drybrush, as I have understood from the pics you do.
> About black highlight I can suggest you some readings:
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/painting-airbrushing/16500-highlighting-black-armour.html
> ...


Thanks for that, I'll give a test model a go with some Adeptus Battlegrey over Chaos Black.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

NimbleJack3 said:


> There's actually a white desk lamp pointed straight at the miniatures from above and in front.


Your best bet is to not have a white background, it tends to make the camera read the amount of light off the background, you want it to read the light off the mini


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice work so far man, Deathwatch is loads of fun!

I agree with the others, have a go at highlighting the black armour, it really makes them pop from a distance. If you don't fancy edge highlighting go for a medium grey and source highlight, then use multiple black washes to tie it into the base colour.

This was my original line up for deathwatch, the devastator, assault and tactical marines are just edge highlighted and the librarian had the highlight and wash.


----------



## NimbleJack3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kaiden said:


> Nice work so far man, Deathwatch is loads of fun!
> 
> I agree with the others, have a go at highlighting the black armour, it really makes them pop from a distance. If you don't fancy edge highlighting go for a medium grey and source highlight, then use multiple black washes to tie it into the base colour.
> 
> This was my original line up for deathwatch, the devastator, assault and tactical marines are just edge highlighted and the librarian had the highlight and wash.


I think just the edge highlight is too much for what I had in mind. Your assault marine looks like he's got silver armour trim, rather than a series of sheens on the edges.


----------



## NimbleJack3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's an update - finally got to try out edge highlighting. I wasn't happy with the result.

Best case scenario, it looks like the armour is dusty if you squint.
Worst case, it's a miniature with paint smeared on the edges.

I find washes give a far easier and more precise shading effect, as the surface tension pulls it into corners and keeps it there until the medium evaporates. Highlighting just doesn't work for me, both as a technique and to look at. I don't find much issue with un-highlighted black armour, as the slight gloss of the acrylic paint provides enough reflective definition for me.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I too dislike highlighting black. When I did for my Death Company, I used real thin grey highlights. This angle is likely the best example of it. I have to work on my picture taking, sorry for the glare.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

NimbleJack3 said:


> Highlighting just doesn't work for me, both as a technique and to look at. I don't find much issue with un-highlighted black armour, as the slight gloss of the acrylic paint provides enough reflective definition for me.


Truth to this. In general I find that Black "highlights itself" pretty well.


----------



## NimbleJack3 (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's an update to clear the cobwebs. I've settled more on the Techmarine's layout and I've made changes to a couple parts so they fit together easily. The chestplate is still under review - the Mk.8 chest doesn't give enough space for the helmet I've chosen and the Mk.3 (?) doesn't look enough like a Techmarine's chestplate to work. Perhaps I'll convert the Mk.3 chest as well.

I've also replaced his left leg with a bionic made from the Tactical Squad box's scrolls, but unfortunately it is blocked from view in all the photos I took.


----------

